# 300 Gallon Stocking Ideas



## r45t4m4n (Feb 12, 2014)

I am getting a 300 gallon tank this week (96"x24"x30"). I am beginning to formulate my stocking list and quantities. This is what I am thinking so far. This will be a planted tank, not a thick jungle however, wood, rock, plants. Sand bottom.

1. School of corydora (unsure on quantity)
2. School of harlequin rasbora (unsure on quantity)
3. School of cardinal tetra (unsure on quantity)
4. School of CPD (unsure on quantity)
5. Angelfish (unsure on quantity)

Any comments, suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

CPDs would be a hell of an expensive snack for an Angelfish.



I would go with a huge school of Congo Tetras. they're incredible and the 6' length should be great for them


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Angels can eat the smaller fish. In this large tank you could try a small school of Angels, purchase them fairly young, see how well it works. As they mature you might end up with 2-3 pairs, dividing the territory in the tank. In my 6' tank the one pair of Angels just claimed about 18" long area at one end. They would not leave that territory. All other fish got chased out, especially when they were guarding eggs. In an 8' tank there could be room for more pairs. Depends on the layout. If there are enough plants etc to break the line of site between territories you could have several pairs. 

Cories that thrive in the heat- Sterbais and Emeralds (Brochis splendens) come to mind, but there are a few others. Large school is fine- 18-24. 

Mid-tank schooling fish: I would select larger fish than CPD (I think they are cooler water fish than Angels, too). Bleeding Hearts, Phantoms (Not serpaes!), Congo Tetras, other species too large to fit in the Angels' mouths. You could try Neon Dwarf Rainbows- the males can be pretty aggressive, but the tank is large enough the females can get out of their way. Depending on the size of the fish, you could go with 24-36 smaller fish (Harlequins, Cardinals) or 12-18 mid sized fish (Congos, Dwarf Neon Rainbows). Monitor the water quality, and perhaps add more. 2 schools that behave or look different would work. Emperor Tetras move slowly, and hover. The other fish in this paragraph are more active. 

Upper level fish: You could try some Moonlight Gouramis. 1M + 1-2F. WATCH them. The males are territorial, but this is a big enough tank it could work. Or Pearl Gouramis- they are more peaceful. In a tank this large I might try 2M + 2-4F if you will be planting with tall plants, and have tall driftwood or similar hiding places to break the line of site between males, and so the females can hide. 

Bristlenose Plecos or similar sized Loricariad would work well. You could even breed the BNs.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

One giant Arowana!!!

With that length of a tank, I would highly consider having a school of 12+ Denisoni Barbs (mid to lower tank) and 12+ Bozeman Rainbows (upper to middle). 

If I were you, I would buy the Corydoras first. You could really go crazy with an army of these guys with around 20+ of them. After adding the Corydoras, then I would get about 30+ Cardinal Tetras. This should allow your tank to settle down. 

Then add the Denisoni Barbs and Bozeman Rainbows.

Lastly, I would wait on adding the Angelfish last. Make sure that when you add them that they are small so that there is a better chance with allowing cardinal tetras to grow up and not get eaten by the angels.


----------



## peacelizard (Jan 12, 2016)

Arapaima


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I'd want to do a monster fish tank with Datnioides!!
















But that's probably not at all what you want >.>... I wish I had a 300g tank! But I'm way too frugal to spend the $ for one.. and for the heater.. and filter.. and lighting.. not to mention all the food! Would probably have to keep a separate tank of live bearers to help with food supply.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

If you like angles, drop the small schoolers and get bigger schoolers like Bigger tetras, barbs, and rasboras. Harlequins should be ok.


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

Denison barbs, they look awesome, also get some clown loaches, they are cool if they are provided enough space


----------



## Mattymo92 (Feb 3, 2013)

r45t4m4n said:


> I am getting a 300 gallon tank this week (96"x24"x30"). I am beginning to formulate my stocking list and quantities. This is what I am thinking so far. This will be a planted tank, not a thick jungle however, wood, rock, plants. Sand bottom.
> 
> 1. School of corydora (unsure on quantity)
> 2. School of harlequin rasbora (unsure on quantity)
> ...





Veritas said:


> CPDs would be a hell of an expensive snack for an Angelfish.
> 
> 
> 
> I would go with a huge school of Congo Tetras. they're incredible and the 6' length should be great for them


I agree with veritas here. Angels would eventually snack on your small schooling/ shoaling fish. 

Personally I would scratch the Angels, change the harlequins to something less common and therefore more interesting like some chile microrasboras.. Depending on if you want the CPDs to breed you may or may not run into issues with temp since I believe they prefer cooler water... However I don't think you will have any issue keeping them in 78-83 degree water... Just breeding. Congo ( long tailed) tetras would be cool as previously mentioned. And I really like my small shoal of gold tetras.. Their shimmer really pops in the tank but pictures don't seem to do them justice. You need to check them out in person.

Hmm now what could you replace the Angels with that would be big and beautiful but not eat its tankmates? I think discus would give you the same issue since they're cichlids as well.

- Matt M.


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

A large school of rummy nose tetras would look great in there. I have them with an angel with no issues.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

From your proposed stocking list, it looks like you want the tank to consist of small community fish with a centerpiece fish, rather than a tank of medium or large/monsterfish.

Angelfish would eat fish that could fit in their mouths, so the CPD's are definitely in danger. Rummys and cardinals (neons and green neons are too small) are borderline with angels, many have not had theirs eaten, but many others have. Harlequin rasboras (heteromorpha) should be safe as they are taller (the slimmer espei and hengeli rasboras are too small).
So those are the risks if you want angels.

If you want the small fish more than the angels, there are some other smaller centerpiece fish that you could get. There are lists out there, but German or Bolivian rams are a common ones, Apistogrammas too.

Discus are also thought of when thinking of angels. I have seen them kept with small fish so I guess they just aren't as good of hunters/predators as angels, so are "safer", but they require warm pristine water, so that can rule out a lot of other fish species and most likely themselves if you can't keep up with their demands.

If you did want angels, you can do as the others have mentioned and get medium sized fish rather than small fish.

You can use AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor to get a general idea of amounts you can safely stock. With such a large tank you would meet all the species minimum required group sizes (6-8 minimum per species, excluding angelfish), so the amounts is really up to what you want to stock the most of.

Or if you do get a change of mind, you can stock monsterfish! (No arapaima as someone suggested lol, they can get up to 10 feet long, not even sure if legal within the US. You can get a Arowana though  -Asian arowanas are illegal in US though)


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

If I had a 300 gal, it would be on the floor with a chair inside and a stepladder to get into it, as well as some diving goggles to stick my head in the water and look at the fish... You are realy lucky.

I would do a large school of tiger barbs or something active and pretty like that... I know its not a community fish, but everyone has community tanks these days.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

Congos or Denison barbs for the schoolers. You can then also have smaller schoolers if you want. I think Congos and Denisons are some of the better 'large' schooling fish. I loved my denisons.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Which of the fish listed are must haves? Start with that species and add on from there. Do use AquaAdvisor as a launching pad for numbers, shoot for about 50 of the small fish and 20-30 of the large ones - except for angelfish and gouramis.

I do think one good sized school of good sized fish is a good idea. Before I got the Congo tetras the tank looked a bit chaotic with tiny fish darting everywhere. Imagine walking into the room where the tank is. First you see that huge rectangle then notice the shape of the scape. Moving forward a few steps you notice the healthy live plants. Then your eyes see the largest fish. You sit down and watch and see the smaller fish schools and as you continue to watch you see the corydoras foraging and every so often a glimpse of prehistoric looking bristlenose plecos.

Consider the color of the fish. Rainbow colored tanks are great, muted colors are great but mix them and the muted colors look drab and the primary colors can look startling. Consider rainbowfish, they can go either way depending on the which species you choose. If you want bright then cardinals and dennison barbs would be great. I went all the way and read up on them all driving myself nuts. I'd find what species are in your budget and available then choose instead.

If angelfish are a must have then choose deep bodied medium to large schooling fish. I've had bleeding heart, diamond, pristella, black phantom with angels and there are lots more. A classic is hatchetfish if the tank is well covered. Plan a scape that's tall with broken sight lines in the hope that any really territorial angel won't take over all 8' of tank. I couldn't have 5 angels in a 5' tank but for some fish it works fine, luck of the draw I think.

Don't forget about the algae eaters. I encourage all snails and love having livebearers. I have platies but swordtails also work well. Mollies broke my heart too many times but are excellent grazers. If you have had success with otos then a school of 40 would be incredible to have. I currently just have half a dozen juvenile bristlenose plecos and hope only one or two are male. You could start with more but probably have to remove some adult males if they start fighting. A big school of Amano shrimp would be great to watch too.


----------



## r45t4m4n (Feb 12, 2014)

I prefer large schools of fish, I could do without the angels all together. I am also going to add shrimp, I have couple hundred PRL culls that I may throw in there.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

I find with angels, they get along better with other fish, if added to the tank while they are still small.

fish are funny sometimes, I have swordtails that are far more aggressive than the beta in their tank... luckily they don't have the mouth of a beta.

When I was younger, I kept 6 angels in a 25gal community tank along with a dwarf gourami and some other fish... they never got very big, but they seemed happy and would spawn regularly... unfortunately they formed pairs of females... with both laying eggs.

I have 6 again now, ranging in size from tiny to about 3 inches, the biggest one can be quite a bully, but apart from once taking a scale off a platy (which healed by itself), has never done any real damage... and he is an angel most of the time...it is only when he realises food is being shared and will soon be finished that he chases other fish.


----------



## r45t4m4n (Feb 12, 2014)

Got the tank last night, this thing is a beast. Going to take a lot of fish.


----------



## r45t4m4n (Feb 12, 2014)

I think I have my stock list decided.

1. Corydora Sterbai
2. Deneson Barb
3. Congo Tetra

After these guys get settled, I may think about adding some angelfish.
Next question, what numbers of each would you suggest? 

I have a 80 gallon sump (dual 40B), so a lot of biomedia, with dual pumps moving about 1000gal/hr each to dual returns.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

minimum of 4, but they may get a little big for 40, but you'd have ages to get a larger tank or a second 40 eventually.


----------



## number1sixerfan (Nov 10, 2006)

Just wanted to mention that with large to larger tanks, you can absolutely get away with keeping smaller tetras (especially with a nice sized school) with larger fish like Discus or Angelfish. Especially if planted and/or having plenty of cover.

I'd simply ensure that cardinals or rummy's or whatever are on the larger side when added. You may lose one or two here or there but for the most part they should be fine. I'd definitely wouldn't have a monster of a tank without a decent sized centerpiece type fish..


----------



## r45t4m4n (Feb 12, 2014)

Nordic said:


> minimum of 4, but they may get a little big for 40, but you'd have ages to get a larger tank or a second 40 eventually.



The dual 40's are the sump, I am talking numbers for the 300 gallon tank.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Ah ok, that's better. They might be ok in a bucket together, if you don't take too long.
They should be pretty passive right after being caught and transferred to the strange temporary home. At least for a while.


----------



## r45t4m4n (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm back and forth on this stocking list. Still a while before the tank will be ready for fish. I saw a red headed geo recently and I'm now contemplating a geo/angel fish tank. With some denesonii barbs.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

hello
i also have some experience with angels, once they become adults they hunt my smaller tetras such as cardinals and rummy noses. wide bodied tetras are safe with angels. here are some of the beautiful ones :

- serpae tetra, there's also a long fin variety
- black / red phantom tetra
- bleeding heart tetra
- diamond tetra
- colombian tetra


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

People don't realize that things like altums can reach 40cm top to bottom and eat quite large fish.


----------



## MikeP_123 (Aug 31, 2008)

First Step... Cory's


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

I am setting up a 150g with geophagus red head tapajos, denison barbs and a large school of small tetras. I think that angels and geos with denesonii would look good.


----------

